

Of Monkeys and Microservices: An Introduction - AdrianRossouw
http://daemon.co.za/2014/04/monkeys-and-microservices#introduction

======
AdrianRossouw
This was originally posted last week, but the fact that I had text-transform:
uppercase on my headers meant it got marked as spam really quickly.

It was suggested that I contact the admins for permission to repost it, and
they said it would be fine.

Original thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521530)

